# Female fronted rock bands appreciation thread!



## TheHuman (Sep 19, 2016)

Rock'n'roll girl power!
What are your favorites?


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

FUCK YES. I love Hole!! 

2 of my favorite bands












also..


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

AND BLONDIE. 






the cranberries


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

Nightwish (Favourite band of all time), Evanescence, Halestorm and The Pretty Reckless are my favourite female fronted rock/metal bands. I listen to a lot of female musicians but they tend to be solo artists. Does The Dresden Dolls count as band because they are more of a duo.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## wastethenight (Apr 2, 2015)

my absolute favourite band of all time and literal mother





also


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

I would have mentioned Yeah Yeah Yeah's, Hole, Paramore , Blondie but they've already been said.

I love The Cardigans






Garbage






and HAIM


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

PJ Harvey - Joe

* *




Live version is better 







Sleater-Kinney - The Fox

* *














Robert Christgau said:


> *What about women in rock, or “women in rock”?*
> 
> *The best rock band going now is Sleater-Kinney*, a women-in-rock band if ever there was one. One of the things about rock ‘n’ roll, and its excitement, is that it’s about youth, and discovering your power. It’s about growing up. It’s about forming yourself in public. For many, many white guys, that drama doesn’t seem to have many nooks and crannies anymore. But for women it’s got plenty. And the reason that there were so many great female artists in the ’90s is simply that they had emotional expanses out there that they had to explore and utilize and exploit that guys didn’t have.


A conversation with Robert Christgau - Salon.com

SLEATER KINNEY, AMERICA’S BEST ROCK BAND

Sharon Van Etten - Your Love is Killing Me

* *













Hole are sick but they've already been mentioned.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Not sure if this should be included or not:






And there is "Madonna" and "The Corrs", but they are not really rock music.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Arcade Fire - Sprawl II

* *


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

You're all a bunch of pussies. 

Here's a real fucking female lead vocalist...


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

B3LIAL said:


> You're all a bunch of pussies.
> 
> Here's a real fucking female lead vocalist...


Expecting even women to distance themselves from femininity. This is what sexism looks like in 2016. The song sucks by the way lol.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Mee2 said:


> Expecting even women to distance themselves from femininity. This is what sexism looks like in 2016. The song sucks by the way lol.


I reported this comment for faggotry.

We have a scorching case here my friends.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

B3LIAL said:


> I reported this comment for faggotry.
> 
> We have a scorching case here my friends.


Oh no! I proudly like music that doesn't fit masculine ideals! Better persecute me. Yep, seems reasonable.

And a video to pretend I'm staying on topic. This song is amazing though, and haunting.
PJ Harvey - Water (live)

* *


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Mee2 said:


> Oh no! I proudly like music that doesn't fit masculine ideals! Better persecute me. Yep, seems reasonable.
> 
> And a video to pretend I'm staying on topic. This song is amazing though, and haunting.
> PJ Harvey - Water (live)
> ...


No, you're a phaggot because you took a simple joke comment seriously and turned it into a feminist-style rant about sexism.

But the song you posted is ok. 6/10 would maybe listen agen.

See, my masculinity doesn't stop me from enjoying decent music.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

B3LIAL said:


> No, you're a phaggot because you took a simple joke comment seriously and turned it into a feminist-style rant about sexism.
> 
> But the song you posted is ok. 6/10 would maybe listen agen.
> 
> See, my masculinity doesn't stop me from enjoying decent music.


Right, I'm sure "pussy" and "******" are just "simple jokes" with no history whatsoever that I could reference and have nothing to do with sexism. 

OK, I'll leave you alone now  Thanks for listening to the song.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Mee2 said:


> Right, I'm sure "pussy" and "******" are just "simple jokes" with no history whatsoever that I could reference and have nothing to do with sexism.
> 
> OK, I'll leave you alone now  Thanks for listening to the song.


----------

